# bringing edibles on a plane



## Condition San Francisco (Dec 19, 2005)

I leave for China tomorrow and I'm about to sit on a 15 hour plane ride. Has anyone brought pot brownies/cookies with them on the plane and was it ever an issue with getting them through security? Also, has anyone brought a sack with them in their carry on? I'm thinking about stopping by the club on the way to the airport but I'm way sketched out about it. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 19, 2005)

There is no way no how I would bring pot with me to China in any form.

A few years ago a musician friend got a 6-month gig for his band in S. Korea.  This friend had smoked pot since '67, just like me.  He's more of a pot-head than me.
The contract was so lucrative he couldn't turn it down, even though it meant no pot for 6 months, due to the severe penalties for pot possession in S. Korea (prostitution on the other hand is legal).  He did 5the 6 month tour and when he got back home we smoked a gang of pot.

I can easily and instantly tell the difference between brownies _with_ pot and brownies _without_ pot, simply by smell, and I bet dogs can too.

Me personally I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Insane (Dec 20, 2005)

Not worth the risk your putting yourself in, in my opinion.


----------



## skunk (Dec 20, 2005)

yea i would just eatem right before you go though security . when i was in mexico coming cross the border in tx they caught me with cuban cigars and told me that he could jail me but he wasnt  because people cross the border with alot worse stuff than that. as a mater of fact he told me to go to the side and finish smoking them . but i honestly dont think youll get off so easily .you might get 5 or 6 mo in pen. or worse .


----------



## rasta (Dec 22, 2005)

ever see midnite express ,,,,,,


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Dec 22, 2005)

I would seriously not recomend bringing any pot to china.. China has very strict laws and if your caught it will be days/months/ years and lots of money dealing with the goverment... China is nothing like america. The police will harass you simply because you are not chinese i have countless stories of people getting harassed by police in foreign countrys simply because they were american....


...I knew some friends who were all going to go to brazil and someonebaked some pot brownies for the plane ride. they all ate them in the airport and got sick. they were not aloud to go to brazil because they were puking everwhere.


----------

